# Barred Holland



## Hillbilly (May 2, 2016)

I have been a restorate of things all my life 
So I get some Barred holland hens because they lay white eggs and i like the barred look
I find out about their rarity and I have decided to raise these birds to supply small interests of eggs and chicks.
I need a rooster to accomplish this
Does anyone one have a private source of these birds that you would care to share with me for eggs or chicks or a rooster. I live in Tn and would be willing to travel to get some within reason.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Hillbilly! Can you post a pic of your Barred Hollands?
I don't know of anyone that has them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would like to see pictures, too.


----------



## Hillbilly (May 2, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Hi Hillbilly! Can you post a pic of your Barred Hollands?
> I don't know of anyone that has them.


here ya GO


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't get anything (pictures ) yet.


----------



## Hillbilly (May 2, 2016)

lets try agian


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice chicken! The coloring looks kind of velvety. Is that your property?


----------



## Hillbilly (May 2, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Very nice chicken! The coloring looks kind of velvety. Is that your property?


sure is here in tha TN/VA mnts


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I see them occasionally on the hatching egg and rare poultry groups on FaceBook. If you're willing to do eggs that might be a good place to start. Yours look very dignified.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

those are beautiful chickens. Love your place too


----------

